# When it rains it pours.



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well here I go again! I was just getting to shoot good again and have been told that I have to go in for semi-emergency surgery, as soon as they can get it scheduled and I can get someone to stay with me for a few days while I recuperate. This getting old is not for wussies. -- Tex


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope every thing goes ok and a speedy recovery


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Get it taken care of, Tex. We need you here.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

The weak don't get old.  Get well quick partner.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> ... I have to go in for semi-emergency surgery ... This getting old is not for wussies.


Boy, you sure got that right! Good luck with your run at it...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Have A Quick Recovery!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Smoke and prayers sent. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Quick Recovery!


----------

